# Ready to buy specialized - First time buyer - Advice Needed



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello everyone

This is my first road bike.. I found a 2009 rubaix full carbon, with zert inserts on the fork, shimano 105 for 1385.. Does the price sound ok?

Main question:

If you are a Specialized owner, how do you feel about the bike.. like build quality, realiability, ride etc. I don't know much about bikes since this is my first time, but would love to get opinions form others who know about specialized or have riden on one..

my budget was under 1000 but if i am going to stretch it i want to make sure this will last. I mainly will be riding for fitness.. weekends.. etc.. 
thank you very much..


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

andy11 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> This is my first road bike.. I found a 2009 rubaix full carbon, with zert inserts on the fork, shimano 105 for 1385.. Does the price sound ok?
> 
> ...



I am relatively new to the cycling world also (in my 2nd year), but I started on the Roubaix even before it was a carbon frame and really liked it. It's one of the most comfortable rides you'll find and the 105's are a solid group. Coupled with the great service Specialized provides and how they stand behind their product, I think you'll be happy.

$1385 sounds like a good price. I'm pretty sure they listed at $1900 so that's over 25% off. 

Some more experienced riders may have other info/opinions...but I don't think you can go wrong with that Roubaix. (just make sure the bike is the right size for you)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Great price on a really nice bike- go for it.


----------



## father_of_4 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that price from a dealer or a private party? If it is from a shop, jump on it as that is a great deal on a "new" Specialized. If it is used, realize that the frame warranty only applies to the original owner. Not that you should have a problem, but that is Specialized policy.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

That price is most likely for a new Roubaix compact. I was on a business trip in Santa Monica a few weeks ago. I stopped by Cynergy Cycles just to take a look and they had the Roubaix compact for $1350. I was going to go back but did not have the time.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

Bluffplace said:


> That price is most likely for a new Roubaix compact. I was on a business trip in Santa Monica a few weeks ago. I stopped by Cynergy Cycles just to take a look and they had the Roubaix compact for $1350. I was going to go back but did not have the time.


They're a Specialized Concept Store too, so they usually have deals on the older models. That sounds like a great deal for the Roubaix, I don't think you can go wrong with any Specialized bike


----------



## father_of_4 (Aug 6, 2009)

Really? Here in Phoenix, we are offered a measly 10% discount off of the 2009s MSRP. And only one shop has 2010s and the others claim the 2010s are only on the website...

But, I just rode one on Saturday...

I guess I should go to Santa Monica...

Bob


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

father_of_4 said:


> Really? Here in Phoenix, we are offered a measly 10% discount off of the 2009s MSRP. And only one shop has 2010s and the others claim the 2010s are only on the website...
> 
> But, I just rode one on Saturday...
> 
> ...



My LBS in PA has many 2010 models in already. I got my 2010 Roubaix Pro from them last week.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

father_of_4 said:


> Really? Here in Phoenix, we are offered a measly 10% discount off of the 2009s MSRP. And only one shop has 2010s and the others claim the 2010s are only on the website...
> 
> But, I just rode one on Saturday...
> 
> ...


That'd be a bit of a drive, or a flight, but it'd be a nice change in weather :idea: They had a ridiculous deal on a Stump Jumper mountain bike when I was in there last. 08 Stump Jumper Pro, retail for 4100 on sale for ~2600, which is what I paid for my 08 SJ Elite last year :mad2:


----------



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok Gentlemen!

Here you go.


I just did it 

I am in posession of a new 2009 soecialized roubiax compact. full carbon with shimano 105. The guy threw in couple of alloy bottle holder and fixed it. Went thro the full fitting session (computerized), changed the stem from 100mm to 90mm, 3 yr free tune up/minor fixes, 3 months free tuneups etc from the store.

I am not sure if I could have got something else.. I was hoping for 1300 but he wouldn't come down.. It is a stretch for my budget, but what i can read/hear this is a great bike for the price. 

Now hopefully i will learn the tips on maintaining it properly and ride an enjoy it! 

Thank you everyone\

I will post pics of the bike in a day or two and write a full review of the experience.

thanks~ 

New roubaix owner!
I-AM-SPECIALIZED.


----------



## father_of_4 (Aug 6, 2009)

andy11 said:


> Ok Gentlemen!
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


Congrats. That is a good price. If I could find something like that here I would jump on it.

Enjoy the ride. I like the Tarmac a bit more than the Roubiax, but I could be happy with either. Or a Neuvation....

Bob


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

andy11 said:


> Ok Gentlemen!
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...



Congrats! I think you will love it! 
Is it the carbon/red color scheme?


----------



## biggiebiker (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, what an awesome deal on the throw-ins you got there! I think you got a great deal on a great bike!

I got a 2010 Roubaix Comp a couple weeks ago, and love it. Got a decent price, but only got thrown in a "sizing" rather than a computerized fitting, and one tune up. The computerized fitting and the 3-years adjustments are IMO great stuff your LBS gave you, grats!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

father_of_4 said:


> Really? Here in Phoenix, we are offered a measly 10% discount off of the 2009s MSRP. And only one shop has 2010s and the others claim the 2010s are only on the website...
> But, I just rode one on Saturday...
> I guess I should go to Santa Monica...
> Bob


Don't forget the nearly 10% sales tax rate in LA County


----------



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

Vets - yes it is the carbon/red scheme

in DE there is no sales tax so i paid 1385 for the bike.. but man you can't believe it all the accessories add up. I did not get the acc. in the LBS. I got them from all over.. walmart, sports authority, sears, modells. Bikeline etc. 

Sorry to hear about the LA tax


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Where in DE did you get the bike?

I'm in NY and have to travel to Wash DC in about 3 weeks. I'm thinking of driving down so that I can expense the mileage.

I may pick one up on the way back


----------



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

bluffplace - Even though I got a decent deal, I am not sure if I would recommend the store to others. It looks fancy but the salesman is like most salesman.. a liar. send me a PM and I will reply with details..


----------



## father_of_4 (Aug 6, 2009)

andy11 said:


> bluffplace - Even though I got a decent deal, I am not sure if I would recommend the store to others. It looks fancy but the salesman is like most salesman.. a liar. send me a PM and I will reply with details..


Why not post the story? What is the lying part? Did he say it was all 105 and it isn't? What did he lie about? I am very curious as it seems like you got an awesome price for a Specialized and I might be OK with the lying...

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

If it's from a bike shop it's a really, really good price.

The one question you should be asking is "is the bike the right size?". Getting the right sized bike is far, far, far more important than components or even frame material. I've seen a number of people get caught up in "it's such a great deal!" before and buy a bike with the wrong size frame. Then they either stop riding, or have to sell it and buy another bike because it's uncomfortable for them to ride.

If it is the right size, it sounds like the way to go though!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

andy11 said:


> Ok Gentlemen!
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


Solid deal on a real nice bike....best of luck to you!


----------

